

Ad Industry Calls IE10's 'Do Not Track' Setting 'Unacceptable' - cypherpunks01
http://www.cio.com/article/717999/Ad_Industry_Calls_IE10_s_Do_Not_Track_Setting_Unacceptable_

======
anigbrowl
Good on Microsoft, I say. The ad industry is trotting out the same bullshit
justifications it has employed since Canter and Siegel started spamming usenet
with make.money.fast. When the Ad industry offers consumers a meaningful
choice and stops deluging them with idiotic crap by default, I'll worry about
what they think.

~~~
001sky
Who'd of thunk 'softy would be in with such a PR win...they look like robin
hood or the everyman all of a sudden standing up to the intrusive, corrosive
greed of the advertsiers... o.0|

